# My South African wife and i (USA citizen)



## lizacoet (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi, We are planning to go back the USA next year. I'm a USA citizen and my wife is South African, we both live in the UK at the moment. Because we have been living in the UK for nearly 2 years now, i do not have any money or assets in the USA. Will this be a problem when we apply for my wife's greencard? We will probably have a couple of thousand pounds and we will be living with my parents until we both have found work etc. My question is then do they look at a specific amount that we need to take with us and will it help to say that we will be living with my parents? Another question: Has anyone else applied from the UK? How long did it take for the whole process approximately? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

lizacoet said:


> Hi, We are planning to go back the USA next year. I'm a USA citizen and my wife is South African, we both live in the UK at the moment. Because we have been living in the UK for nearly 2 years now, i do not have any money or assets in the USA. Will this be a problem when we apply for my wife's greencard? We will probably have a couple of thousand pounds and we will be living with my parents until we both have found work etc. My question is then do they look at a specific amount that we need to take with us and will it help to say that we will be living with my parents? Another question: Has anyone else applied from the UK? How long did it take for the whole process approximately? Thanks for any feedback.


Hi there,

The US government sole concern from a financial standpoint is to make sure your spouse won't be a burden to the society. Thus, where I-864 and I-864A come into play.
If you and your spouse are UK residents, then do the DCF. It will take about 4 to 6 months. 
Good luck with USCIS.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

frenchie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The US government sole concern from a financial standpoint is to make sure your spouse won't be a burden to the society. Thus, where I-864 and I-864A come into play.
> If you and your spouse are UK residents, then do the DCF. It will take about 4 to 6 months.
> Good luck with USCIS.


I agree that DCF is the way to go provided you are qualified. Note that the term DCF is an Internet one and the consulate does not understand it. It stands for "Direct Consular Filing" and means that you can file the initial petition directly with the consulate rather than at a US Service Center. Timeline for DCF is about the quickest of any of the available visas for your case -- reckon 6 months or so.

Instructions for "DCF" are here: USCIS: Instructions for Filing an I-130 & I-360


The income you need is 125% of the Federal Poverty Guidelines. Capital can be substituted at 3x the annual figure. If you can't make these you need a sponsor who can make these figures -- any USC or PR residing in the US.


----------

